# GrowBox



## Bagz (Apr 29, 2006)

IM currently planning my grow box. i have about 4 feet widex4 feet longx 3-4feet high. i want to veg and flower at the same time so how big should the veg chamber be and how big should the flower chamber be?


----------



## Bobber (May 28, 2006)

Hi,  I am new here and new in the marijuana growing for that reason I am here.I have some question about growbox.I dont have many free spaces in my room, but I want to grow indoor plant.Who can say what must be the box height, width and long?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2006)

Bobber said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new here and new in the marijuana growing for that reason I am here.I have some question about growbox.I dont have many free spaces in my room, but I want to grow indoor plant.Who can say what must be the box height, width and long?


Hello Bobber. Good to meetcha.

You have to decide how big your grow box will be. You know how much room your have to work in.

Let us know how big of an area you have to put the box in.

Then we can help you.

Tell us the Height, width, and depth of the area you want the box.


----------

